# SWiM w/ DECA Mover's Connection Install today (5/2/10)



## woj027 (Sep 3, 2007)

Hey all,

Just moved into a newly remodeled home here in Portland OR.

I'm using movers connection to get 2 HD DVR's (HR20 & HR23) and 1 HD (H-24) Receiver installed. Also getting DECA setup as well for OnDemand and MRV.

Photos to follow.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

Sweet


----------



## woj027 (Sep 3, 2007)

1 hour in.

First off the house was prewired with RG-6 throughout the house. It doesn't look like it all came from the same spool though (some lettering in blue, most in white)

So in the basement (unfinished ceilings) I had 7 lines homerunned to a single point. All he had to do was clean up the lengths, put on new ends and go from there.

First picture is all 7 lines coming in.

Let me know if you want different angles or close-ups of anything..


----------



## woj027 (Sep 3, 2007)

second photo is of the_ SWiM _(oops corrected) Power Inserter


----------



## woj027 (Sep 3, 2007)

Third photo is of my router and the DECA module


----------



## woj027 (Sep 3, 2007)

Time for him to start thinking about going on the roof.

He mentioned that I don't need BBC's anymore.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

woj027 said:


> second photo is of the SWiM


That's the power inserter. The switchgear is in the LNB assembly.


----------



## woj027 (Sep 3, 2007)

photos of the H24 - paid $99 for it.


----------



## woj027 (Sep 3, 2007)

harsh said:


> That's the power inserter. The switchgear is in the LNB assembly.


Ok thanks.....


----------



## woj027 (Sep 3, 2007)

The DECA in back of the HR20 (I hope I'm getting all the names correct)


----------



## alucard (Jun 24, 2007)

I've had DirecTV for a while now but just noticed my HD DVR's have a beta for MRV. So I'm new to Swim and DECA. what are these? I know its for networking but not sure how it works/fits in with the dish and receivers.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

woj027 said:


> Third photo is of my router and the DECA module


You better get that wire tie off of that network cable. The crimp that it is creating will cause your network to run slow.

J/K  Nice report.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

woj027 said:


> The DECA in back of the HR20 (I hope I'm getting all the names correct)


Is that twin lead I spy?


----------



## marvod (Dec 24, 2006)

I'll be interested to hear if they get your account updated and the MRV service turned on. I had this install 2 weeks ago and they still cant get my account setup correctly. I've had to turn the beta back on to get MRV working.

They claim to have escalated this internally but no joy so far.

Mark


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

marvod said:


> I'll be interested to hear if they get your account updated and the MRV service turned on. I had this install 2 weeks ago and they still cant get my account setup correctly. I've had to turn the beta back on to get MRV working.
> 
> They claim to have escalated this internally but no joy so far.
> 
> Mark


I think that is normal. When they installed mine they checked my receivers to make sure I had opted in for beta. I can see online that I am being billed for MRV and everything works fine. I assume at some point the opt in for beta will go away and DirecTV will have to authorize your account.


----------



## woj027 (Sep 3, 2007)

well, sorry for the delay, but all seems to have worked well. Able to watch shows from one receiver on another. MRV seems to be working well.


----------



## bigmac94 (Aug 18, 2006)

woj027 said:


> well, sorry for the delay, but all seems to have worked well. Able to watch shows from one receiver on another. MRV seems to be working well.


I`d Be Interested to know how the HR20 is interacting with the DECA...
Playing OK?
I have 3 HR20-100s,Reason for me asking....


----------



## marvod (Dec 24, 2006)

Phil T said:


> I think that is normal. When they installed mine they checked my receivers to make sure I had opted in for beta. I can see online that I am being billed for MRV and everything works fine. I assume at some point the opt in for beta will go away and DirecTV will have to authorize your account.


When they installed mine he specifically when around and opted out of the beta saying the receivers would not authorize if you were opted in.

My problem is they cannot add MRV to my account. I'm happy i'm not being billed but when the beta goes away so will my MRV. They are telling me there is something wrong and it has been escalated but when i call back no one has a clue why they cant add it.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

bigmac94 said:


> I`d Be Interested to know how the HR20 is interacting with the DECA...
> Playing OK?
> I have 3 HR20-100s,Reason for me asking....


I've got two HR20-700s working fine with the DECA/MRV setup.
The HR20-100s need to be connected slightly differently and now they're adding a bandstop filter on the SAT #1 to ensure the DECA signal isn't causing a problem.
If you/anybody has a HR20-100 and DECA, make sure you also have the bandstop filter. If you do and still have problems, then "I think" you'll need to have the DVR swapped out.


----------



## menkelis (Jun 26, 2007)

I just had MRV/DECA setup at home. The HR20-100 needed a "power" spliter to
drive the DECA module. There was no bandpass filter installed on SAT2 leg.
When the installer was done, I was getting pixalzation and the installer was not
happy with that. He decided to just replace the HR20 with a HR24.
Now picture was perfect. He even found that after the swap signal strength was
improved as reported VS my HR20 signal report.


----------



## webby_s (Jan 11, 2008)

menkelis said:


> He decided to just replace the HR20 with a HR24.
> Now picture was perfect. He even found that after the swap signal strength was
> improved as reported VS my HR20 signal report.


Got lucky didn't ya!!! Good for you! Once you see that HR24 in action, you'll never go back, plus you get a bigger HDD!


----------



## menkelis (Jun 26, 2007)

I can not complain that for $148 I got:
2xHR24
1xH24
1xD12
SlimLine 3LNB-SWM dish
DECA Network

But it took three weeks and six installers to get this done.


----------



## woj027 (Sep 3, 2007)

bigmac94 said:


> I`d Be Interested to know how the HR20 is interacting with the DECA...
> Playing OK?
> I have 3 HR20-100s,Reason for me asking....[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## Big Dawg 23 (Oct 14, 2008)

I want DECA since wireless will not work for MRV at my house. My adapter sees the network as I can use ON Demand. So it is either my R-22 or Router as when I reboot the R-22 or Router it reappears on my HR-22. If if the charge is $100 for Deca I will do it as Hard Wiring in my townhome is not an option.


----------



## marvod (Dec 24, 2006)

Phil T said:


> I think that is normal. When they installed mine they checked my receivers to make sure I had opted in for beta. I can see online that I am being billed for MRV and everything works fine. I assume at some point the opt in for beta will go away and DirecTV will have to authorize your account.


Can you see this on your account online? Or was it a line item on your bill?


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

I can see it online under the "other" tab.


----------

